# Another boy in desperate need



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We received a call from a vet in Oregon today about a 1y.o. male that is in desperate need for reconstructive surgery on his crushed pelvis and fractured hip. He was run over by a car. His 20y.o. male owner is unable to afford the surgery and has surrendered him to the AMA. 
He has not been well cared for, with his entire back one big mat and has had not had any medical care or immunizations. He has never seen a vet. :angry: As you all know the AMA has taken on the 16 (now 19 with the puppies just born) rescues from the breeder in Oregon, so we have a lot of expenses going out.
I know that you have all been so generous for so many lately and hope you might include this boy for one more donar drive to help with the $3800 cost of his surgery. 
This boy is just a year old but looks 40..He has not had the best first year of life and we hope to get him fixed and into a loving home in time. Appreciate any help or donations that you can give. 
Oh and his name is Palugen..I think we will call him Pal


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Edie, just donated. This poor boy!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying 2::crying 2:Oh Edie. How heartbreaking to look at Pal. No vet, no immunizations, hit by a car -- oh the poor baby. Times are tight for us right now but one of my clients finally paid me today so I'll be PayPaling a donation. Good luck and thanks for taking him under your wing.:grouphug:
Edie could you add the link to your rescue for those who want to donate.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, I tried to post the link..


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Well, I tried to post the link..


 
Here you go, Edie: American Maltese Association


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How do we do the donation? Do we do Pay Pal and put it in his name? 

Heart breaking. 

We had a german shepherd come in to our local shelter w/ a broken leg,we found the owner. Turns out he was a college student who found it as a stray a couple months before and kept it.

Poor dog got out while he was in class,got hit and ended up in our shelter. He came in to claim him but couldn't afford to pay for vet bills.

I do have to say,the kid tried,the dog was well fed and he did take him to the vet,he still lived at home w/ his folks....he was really heartbroken too.

The vet wouldn't give a discount,or a payment plan,so... let's just say it was a sad waste and hurts to this day....

Don't want this little one to face the same fate.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

How'd you do da?? :huh: Thanks


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You can just donate to AMA paypal and make a note that it is for Pal. We will keep a log of what is donated for him


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, I know so many have been coming forward to help so many in need.

I often reach out to family, friends, co-workers, and clients.

I will be sending his story out tomorrow, in my email blast. 

Thank you, Edie, for making sure this little soul was surrendered to AMA Rescue. His future is already looking brite ~ :wub:

Once again, here's the donation link, for those of you who are able to blast out a few emails, that would be great.
American Maltese Association

And of course, continue prayers for this little guy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I see the link now.Thanks!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Just made donation for the little guy. I could'nt annotate who it was for though. I guess I can send them an email letting them know. Poor little boy.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ooo god this is so sad , i hv not doanted before but i def will on fri for this little guy , how very sad ,, i hope he gets all the help he deserves , poor baby .


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I donated as much as I could ( I had to email also, since there was nowhere
to specify who the donation was for on paypal.). I also sent his story 
and picture to my entire email list. I hope that they raise enough money to
help this little guy.... he's too young to have so many problems.


----------



## jcarq (Apr 5, 2009)

My donation is coming! Thank for all you do Edie and AMA Rescue! You rock!:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie - I just sent a donation for Pal. This is so tragic. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I donated. I hope you raise enough money. Poor little guy. I put the info on Facebook, too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And, of course, if you donate for Pal, please remember to pm me so that I can issue raffle tickets to you.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Edie - I just made a donation - its small but hopefully it will help a little! I forgot to indicate it was for Pal but it was


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I just made a donation via paypal, not sure how to let them know it is for Pal.

Cathy


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I just added my donation via PayPal. Gosh I hope this poor little guy can be helped and have a good life.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

elly said:


> I just made a donation via paypal, not sure how to let them know it is for Pal.
> 
> Cathy


Cathy,

I emailed [email protected] and told them that my donation was 
meant to help Pal. I got an email back from Sandy very quickly
confirming that my money would go to help the little guy.

Debbie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Of course it's indicated. I sent mine to Pay PAL!!! Sorry couldn't resist that. :brownbag: Talk amongst yourselves.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sue,

It took me a while to get your email. But, when I did, it gave me a much needed laugh :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:....


Thanks.
Debbie


----------



## Cheri&Vi (Jul 2, 2010)

*tears* Oh man, please give that guy an extra kiss on the nose from me and tell him that Vi and I will be praying for him. That's all we can offer right now, so sorry  But this breaks my heart. Poor guy. I hope he finds an EXTA GOOD home so he knows everyone is not like that...guy...someone who will spoil him and hug him every day and show him what a good life is.
~c~


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

A quick update on Pal. He has had his surgery and was doing very well. They were also supposed to neuter him at the same time and didnt, so he is having that done later today. Poor guy, but best to get all the hurts done now. They will use a light anesthesia, that is reversed fast. propanol?? The Michale Jackson drug.. 
We have had a wonderful response to our plea for donations from all the Maltese groups, but especially from Spoiled Maltese. You guys are all the best and have the biggest hearts. Not sure what the total is for today so far, but close to $900. Cant thank you all enough for your fast and loving response. Pal thanks you too. We hope he will be up to going home to his foster house tomorrow. I cant believe he could be ready by then, but they say he will. Lots of pain meds on board though. 
Many thanks to all that sent whatever they could and for the prayers and support that you all give. Hugs,Edie


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am sending lots of prayers to Pal. I would love to donate but after Missy my finance advisor (husband) had a fit and I would probably have to find a new home myself. 
I need to let the dust settle before I donate again. 

Lots of prayers going out to sweet little Pal.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- thanks for the update. I'm so glad that he's had the surgery and is doing well enough to go to his foster home. 

How desperately I would love to take him in my arms and let me know how much he is cared for by all of his SM Awnties.

Prayers still being sent. Pal, we care -- you are very special.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This is heartbreaking. I just donated.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just donated too,tough week,property taxes and home insurance,ouch. Tougher week for Palugen,obviously,but lots of love to that little soul!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I just sent a small donation.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie, Catcher, Claire and I donated just now.

I didn't see a place to put a message that it was for Pal but what I did was add an address and instead of my address I put the message info there. Wanted to mention it in case anyone else wanted to try that.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Surgery already. Wow, that was quick. And onto a foster already. That was even quicker. What a whirlwind. Sending massive thoughts and prayers to our Pal and his foster.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I would like to have your address though, to send the Thank-you's. Honestly we do know that all the money coming in that past two days, all goes to Pal. So please dont worry about being sure it gets used for him. It is already spent on him. The surgery is done and AMA is paying the bills.
We are also getting some flight miles donated so that we can move him when he is well enough to fly. Want to get him to an area that we can get good physical therapy and water therapy to strengthen his back end, so eventually he will be flying to Los Angeles and Bron will take him on to rehab him. 
You guys are the best with sending funds and supporting these worst case rescues. With out your help we could not carry on and many would be lost and pts. Hugs,Edie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The surgery couldnt wait. He was laying there with a crushed pelvis and femor and in misery. You cant wait on these either because of infection and loss of blood supply to areas and many more complications.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Edie, you don't need to send me a thank-you. Knowing Pal is getting help is thanks enough.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I would like to have your address though, to send the Thank-you's. Honestly we do know that all the money coming in that past two days, all goes to Pal. So please dont worry about being sure it gets used for him. It is already spent on him. The surgery is done and AMA is paying the bills.
> We are also getting some flight miles donated so that we can move him when he is well enough to fly. Want to get him to an area that we can get good physical therapy and water therapy to strengthen his back end, so eventually he will be flying to Los Angeles and Bron will take him on to rehab him.
> You guys are the best with sending funds and supporting these worst case rescues. With out your help we could not carry on and many would be lost and pts. Hugs,Edie


No need for a note... use your time for the fluffs!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> The surgery couldnt wait. He was laying there with a crushed pelvis and femor and in misery. You cant wait on these either because of infection and loss of blood supply to areas and many more complications.


I'm glad there wasn't any waiting,I thought about that too. Don't mail a thank you card, it's a waste of 45 cents,that could be used for a fluff! Sorry ,I mean it's 45 cents and time ,best used on a fluff. A thank you isn't a waste,you've already thanked us all. Pal's happy face while he's dancing after this,is thanks enough.
Keep us posted on how the little sweetie is doing.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

You guys are the best/my heroes... xoxox

I've been reading these threads wishing I could donate but am trying to find a job right now and hub is in real estate (aka we're about starving, although the dogs are not...isn't that the way it goes? ) 

What a horrible start he's had and am sending so many prayers and positive thoughts that his new life is nothing but rose petals... thank you so much to all who are able to be so generous now - it is so beautiful and heartwarming... Heal quickly, little guy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Eileen - prayers and positive thoughts are just as important as money. 

Edie -- I'm so glad that Pal will be moved to LA and Bron for rehab. That's wonderful.

Did the airline donate the miles or is it an individuals airline miles? I'm asking because I could donate airline miles for future use as needed.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

No note for me either, but thank you.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We are trying to get air miles for Bron to go and get him in about two weeks, after the stitches are removed. We hope the vet will clear him to fly then. Hugs,Edie


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Poor little guy. Sending lots of good thoughts your way...hope he has a speedy recovery.

I'm a bit late, but I just donated a bit and passed along the link. Thanks for helping him, and all the other malts you've rescued!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

No note necessary here either. Just happy he got help fast and is going to be with Bron.:chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think we have the airline tickets covered through 2 of my free (frequent flyer) SW airlines tickets.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks so much for your generous offer Lynn. I hope we can get this all worked out. 
I hope to have some update pics of Pal today.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie - just checking in to see how Pal is doing. Do you have any update? Also was curious where we are with raising the needed funds for his surgery and care.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My air miles from American Airlines expired,or I would have gladly donated them too.
I'm just glad he's on the road to better days and will be dancing when he gets there!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:w00t: how did I miss this one, I'm so glad he will be ok. I will be praying for him


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula - you should be glad that you've missed this one until now. It just broke my heart what this little fluff has been through. How could anyone leave a dog in that condition. My heart is just breaking for Pal, but I am sending special prayers for him. One of your beautiful prayers would be appreciated, I'm sure.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Any word on how Pal's doing?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Good Morning, sorry I didnt post Pal's pic yesterday. I had my Grandson with us all day. My daughter is an ER nurse and had a 8 to 8 shift. 
As you know I am computer challenged , so always takes some doing for me to get the pic's on.
Pal is doing great and is much loved by his foster family already. He wants to sit on the man's lap all the time though and not on the womans. He is very loving and is a good boy when they take him out to potty, knows good potty habits. He spends his nights in a crate, but most of the day sitting by his foster family. This retired couple is just perfect for him for now. 
I am not sure about the total amount raised yet, but last count from all the differant groups responding is about $1800. More then what I had even hoped for and certainly a great help for AMA. Thanks again to all that contributed. We absolutely cant keep up the pace that we have been doing this past year and a half without all of your help to keep the funds available.
This pic is blurry but is the best of the lot taken. You can see the incision on his hip and leg. He was also neutered at the same time, but is a very brave boy and has shown no sign of discomfort. He is on pain meds of course. Still many of my own would be wimping and carrying on , if something like this happened to them. LOL 
So lets see if I can do the picture thing again. Here goes.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:chili::chili:It's such a good feeling to know one more fluff on the road and being loved...possibly spoiled....:chili::chili::chili: You'll be going the happy dance soon,little dude!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So thrilled he is on the road to recovery.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a sweet face he has. So glad he is doing well. :wub:

My little Charlie says I must donate for Pal again, just so I don't get the idea of bringing him into "his" home.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- thanks so much for the update. He looks like he's doing well and looks so much happier than in the first picture.

Once he is able to finish rehab in LA, he should be "good as new". It sounds like he has a wonderful mental attitude which, we know is important.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Heal quickly, little one... xoxox


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the update! He looks wonderful!
I remember that moment when Vi went from having that hopeless look in her eyes (like she had nothing to look forward to in life from living in a cage for the first 3 years of her life) to the gleam in her eye. The excitement and hope she had. I can't wait until HE has that in his eyes! The moment he learns that he is LOVED and he is TREASURED!
It's making me all choked up just thinking about it. It's a glorious moment!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cheri said:


> Thanks for the update! He looks wonderful!
> I remember that moment when Vi went from having that hopeless look in her eyes (like she had nothing to look forward to in life from living in a cage for the first 3 years of her life) to the gleam in her eye. The excitement and hope she had. I can't wait until HE has that in his eyes! The moment he learns that he is LOVED and he is TREASURED!
> It's making me all choked up just thinking about it. It's a glorious moment!


:smcry: Thanks Cheri. You've got me going now!! What a difference rescue groups and fosters and then forever homes make on these little lives. :wubal looks so much better - I'm just seeing his face not his scars and that glimmer you're talking about that life may be smiling at him. I just love that he wants to sit on foster dad's lap. How sweet is that? Thanks so much for updating us,Edie. We can never thank you all enough.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I just want to pick Pal up and hug him. He looks like such a sweetheart, even after all he's been through. I'm so glad he's recovering well!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> :smcry: Thanks Cheri. You've got me going now!! What a difference rescue groups and fosters and then forever homes make on these little lives. :wubal looks so much better - I'm just seeing his face not his scars and that glimmer you're talking about that life may be smiling at him. I just love that he wants to sit on foster dad's lap. How sweet is that? Thanks so much for updating us,Edie. We can never thank you all enough.


I've seen it SO many times. All my dogs and cats are rescued from one situation or another, and most of them came with that look in their eyes, and now they are happy and healthy and they all know they are loved! It makes my heart happy to know that I could do that for them with all the crap they (well, most of them) have been through. I just wish I could help more sometimes. lol


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

anymore news on this little guy??


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Pal is doing just great and will be going to the vet on friday to have his stitches removed and learn how to do exercises to rehab his leg. We did have plans to fly him to L.A. but the foster couple in Portland , Oregon have grown very attached and want to see him through to total rehab. 
The wife keeps saying they are just going to foster him, but the husband would like to adopt. So will see who wins. LOL He is safe, well loved and happy now. Thanks again to all that made this possible. The rescue raffle donations saved a life. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- I'm so glad to hear how well Pal is doing. I'm sure that he will end up staying with his foster family as his furever home. How could anyone resist this adorable and loving little fluff!!!

He's soooooooooooooo young (only about a year, I believe), that rehab should go well for him.

Still sending prayers that everything goes smoothly for his complete recovery.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that Pal is doing so well. My husband
and I both fell in love with the little guy just from his
picture. I hope that the husband wins and that Pal has found
his forever home.

Debbie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise God, I know he will get a forever home that loves him with all their hearts. It would be wonderful if it was his foster family


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the update! idk why, but this guy is always on my mind. Glad to hear he's doing well and ecstatic to hear he may already have a forever home!
I can already see who's gonna win...He'll be staying where he is LOL


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry to be so slow to update on Pal. No news is good news though. He had his stitches removed last week and they said the only therapy he needs is walking. He is doing very well and I hope to have some pictures before too long to share. The foster Mom still keeps telling the foster Dad that Pal is going to be adopted and not staying. Will see who wins. I know if Pal were smart he would cuddle up to the Mom, fast. LOL He is a very sweet boy but was used to being with a man and has hooked on to the dad. Hugs,Edie


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I think it is so nice when little dogs and men are best friends! :wub: 

My late Possum loved men - I felt I had deprived him by being single.


----------

